# jpeg no se reconoce

## cabeto14

hola. tengo problemas abriendo archivos de imagenes .jpg ... cuando abro alguna imagen con nitrogen, por ejemplo me dice "file format couldn't recognized" ... ya tengo instalado jpeg-8b. que puede ser?

gracias[/quote]

----------

## i92guboj

Movido de Multimedia a Español.

Los foros generales son en Inglés. Para preguntar y responder en Español usa este subforo.

----------

## i92guboj

En cuanto a tu problema, normalmente las librerías no tienes que instalarlas a mano a no ser que planees hacer desarrollo con ellas. Lo que se hace en lugar de eso es colocar la funcionalidad requerida en las USE flags. En este caso, asegúrate de tener "jpeg" en tus USE flags en /etc/make.conf, luego ejecuta "emerge -auDvN world" para ver los paquetes que se van a recompilar debido a dicha USE.

No estoy familiarizado con nitrogen, pero seguramente use imagemagick o imlib como backend para cargar las imágenes, en tal caso si dichos paquetes tienen activado el use jpeg, nitrogen debería ser capaz de cargarlas sin problema.

----------

## cabeto14

ok gracias ya lo estoy haciendo... una pregunta off-topic: mi pc (pocos recursos, es un hp mini 110) lleva todo el dia en esto. la pregunta es: como hacer que portage sea mas rapido? o todos los paquetes en gentoo tienen que ser compilados (soy nuevo) ???

gracias

----------

## i92guboj

Compilar paquetes es lento, la única forma de acelerar las compilaciones es tener mejor hardware.

En Gentoo no hay paquetes binarios, por normal general. Solo unos pocos paquetes propietarios que no se destribuyen en forma de código fuente, como opera, el plugin flash y algunos más. También hay binarios para  libreoffice y firefox, que no paquetes bastante grandes que tardan horas o incluso más de un día en compilar, dependiendo de tu máquina.

Puedes investigar dos pequeñas utilidades que podrían acelerar algo el proceso:

ccache, es una caché para el compilador gcc, puede generar información que permite acelerar futuras compilaciones.

distcc, es una utilidad para disstribuir las compilaciones en red. Si tienes una pequeña red doméstica puedes configurar todos los equipos de la red para que compilen simultáneamente, aunque su configuración está lejos de ser trivial.

También debería considerar distros alternativas. Por ejemplo, Sabayon es un fork de Gentoo que tiene paquetes binarios. También está Arch, que es una distro binaria que te permite construir tus paquetes basados en fuentes de forma sencilla para aquellos paquetes en los que realmente te hace falta.

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo a esto: http://lxnay.wordpress.com/2011/11/13/splitting-the-sabayon-overlay/

Lo he leído por encima, pero quizás puedas usar paquetes binarios de Sabayon en Gentoo...

Un saludo.

----------

